# Are Our Neighbors to the North Going Socialist?



## longknife (Oct 19, 2015)

Do most Americans even know there's a general election going on there? Or who the candidates are? Our Lame Street Media certainly isn't covering it. Not even FoxNews. And parliamentary elections are always confusing to us.



More about the election @ Harper at risk as swing to the left expected at Canada election



Polls Open in Historic Canada Election @ Canada election: Harper, Mulcair and Trudeau in tight race - BBC News


----------



## Toro (Oct 20, 2015)

Not really.

Canadians voted the Liberal Party back in power.

They have pretty much agreed to copy most of Harper's economic policies.


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 20, 2015)

I was just talking to a friend from Canada. She was saying it might go too far left for her..


----------



## mamooth (Oct 20, 2015)

Latest results I've seen.

Liberal 184
Conservative 99
NDP 44
Bloc 10
Green 1

So, a landslide by the liberals. No coalitions needed to put in Trudeau the younger as Prime Minister.

Do recognize that in Canada, the Liberals are more like centrists. The NDP is the leftist party.  In previous elections, the Liberals and NDP kept splitting the votes and letting the Conservatives come out on top, even with a minority of the votes. This time around, the non-conservatives said enough is enough, and concentrated all their votes with the Liberals.


----------



## Mr Natural (Oct 20, 2015)

They've always been Socialist.

And yet somehow they manage to survive and even prosper.

Imagine that.


----------



## longknife (Oct 20, 2015)

*Liberals Win in Canada*



Just what, if anything, does that mean for us Americans? And for Canadians?



I have to admit that I don't quite understand this parliamentary form of doing things but it's clear a lot of Canadians at the local level want a change in the way their government is going.



_With the final count not yet complete, Trudeau's Liberals were on course to win at least 184 seats out of 338, a parliamentary majority that will allow Trudeau to govern without relying on other parties_



Any Canadians want to weight in with their viewpoints?



Story @ Liberal win in Canada upends nearly a decade of Conservative leadership



BBC's viewpoint = Canada election: Liberals sweep to power @ Canada election: Liberals sweep to power - BBC News



Obama Campaign Team Hands Canada Over to the Lib-Lef @ Obama Campaign Team Hands Canada Over  to the Lib-Left



A whole lot of articles about the election @ Canada - CBC News


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 20, 2015)

Toro said:


> Not really.
> 
> Canadians voted the Liberal Party back in power.
> 
> They have pretty much agreed to copy most of Harper's economic policies.



Au contraire mon ami. 

Just an FYI Justin is promising to run a deficit for the next three years to *cough* stimulate the economy. Oh the little dear heart is also promising he can balance the books in 2019.

Sprinkle enough fairy dust and hand out enough kool aid and gift cards and they swept 905 and 416. Harper gets us out of the recession with Flaherty (RIP Jim) balances the books. Gets a surplus while the rest of the world is screaming "hopa" to be more Greece like.

But Trudeau ran on getting us back into debt. And won. 



How whacked out is that?

Mulcair who was my other poison didn't get one person elected in the GTA. Including Olivia Chow. That was a YOWZAH moment.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 20, 2015)

Mr Clean said:


> They've always been Socialist.
> 
> And yet somehow they manage to survive and even prosper.
> 
> Imagine that.



Hello?

A long run with Mulroney who tagged teamed with Reagan. Conservative. Jean Chretien Liberal leader but tagged teamed with Paul Martin who I desperately respect for taking what Mulroney had done with the GST (most hated tax in the world) BUT Finance Minister Martin (L) was so conservative economically fiscal that he got us back on track to not only balanced but a surplus.

Paul Martin was freaking awesome. Now this is from a conservative to a liberal. During the world recession and basically that's what we've been through, Harper and Flaherty kept their sticks on the ice and stick handled us through a very rough time.

Budget BALANCED. Budget with a SURPLUS.

All now to be blown to smithereens over election promises. AYE CARUMBA!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 20, 2015)

Actually, MSNBC has been covering a bit of the Canadian election, and right now, on the 5:30 NBC news, they are currently running a news segment about this.

If you want to know about the Canadian elections, check out Rachel Maddow's show this evening.  I know she's been covering this.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 20, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> Actually, MSNBC has been covering a bit of the Canadian election, and right now, on the 5:30 NBC news, they are currently running a news segment about this.
> 
> If you want to know about the Canadian elections, check out Rachel Maddow's show this evening.  I know she's been covering this.



If you want real coverage just go to CBC. You'll have it all there. 

BTW I campaigned for his father years years ago as a young teenager. I believe that Justin will balance out. I just hope he has the best advisers going and that the big red machine doesn't trample him in office.

His dad Pierre Elliot was an extraordinary soul. He guided Canada thru some rough waters with the FLQ. He also was a freaking bastard beyond 

The political scene up here is most interesting.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 20, 2015)

mamooth said:


> Latest results I've seen.
> 
> Liberal 184
> Conservative 99
> ...



Picture it last election. I'm going to pull a Sophia here. There was a leader of the NDP that we all loved dearly. His name was Jack Layton. Even as a devout conservative these days I wrote an obituary for the man on this board. 

My conservative Prime Minister gave him a State funeral. Honorary opponent. 

And that he was. 

Electing Mulcair sadly was the NDP's demise. He just couldn't be Jack. 

The story is a human one not so much a political one. Mulcair just couldn't be Jack. And the left swung for Justin. Look. We don't have an electoral college. The vote ended last night one more time in the 416 and 905 area codes. 

We're used to this shit.


----------



## American_Jihad (Oct 21, 2015)

*Justin Trudeau: Canada’s Obama*
* The next Prime Minister of Canada will get along fine with the President. *
October 21, 2015
Robert Spencer






For years, Canadian Prime Minister Stephen Harper has served as a welcome counterpoint to Barack Obama, and the object of wistful musings about what a fine President of the United States he would have been, if only he had been born south of the border: generally realistic about the jihad threat, determined to do what was necessary to meet that threat, and a strong supporter of Israel.

But now Canada at last has its own Obama: Justin Trudeau. And that means that Canada, like the United States, faces deep trouble ahead.

The new Prime Minister of Canada, like Obama, has consistently downplayed the nature and magnitude of the jihad threat and ascribed it to other causes. Christine Williams, a Canadian journalist and a Federally appointed Director with the Canadian Race Relations Foundation, has noted that in the wake of the Boston Marathon jihad bombing, Trudeau issued a bizarre statement: “There is no question that this happened because of someone who feels completely excluded, someone who feels completely at war with innocence, at war with society.”

_At war with innocence_. That rivals the Obama Administration’s ascribing the Fort Hood jihad massacre to “workplace violence.” In reality, Dzhokhar Tsarnaev explained after the bombing that he and his brother committed murder at the Marathon because they wanted to defend Islam. Tamerlan Tsarnaev had vowed to die for Islam.

But – also like Obama – as far as Justin Trudeau is concerned, if you’re looking into Islam as having anything to do with jihad terror attacks, you’re looking in the wrong place. Williams notes that Trudeau in 2013 “came under fire for his participation in Canada’s largest Islamic Conference, held in Toronto, and entitled, ‘Reviving the Islamic Spirit.’ The criticism was over the conference's sponsor, IRFAN [International Relief Fund for the Afflicted and Needy], which was stripped of its federal charity status because of its ties to the terrorist group, Hamas. Even the moderate Muslim Canadian Congress advised Trudeau not to attend.”

...

What is a man like Justin Trudeau, with the kind of record that he has, likely to do as Prime Minister? Pamela Geller points out that he is already on record with some very specific intentions that should be disquieting to anyone interested in defending the West: “Canada,” Trudeau said in September, “must immediately accept 25,000 Syrian refugees We can expect the following from Justin Trudeau in the short term.” He didn’t say anything about trying to screen out jihadis from among them – if that were even possible.

Trudeau will also restore Canada’s diplomatic relations with Iran and end his country’s involvement in military operations against the Islamic State. He will doubtless aid Obama in pressuring Israel at the G8 summit, where Harper had stood in the President’s way. At home, Trudeau will scrap a bill that strips convicted terrorists of their Canadian citizenship, along with part of Canada’s counter-terror legislation.

In sum, Justin Trudeau, young, handsome, born to the scepter courtesy his father, will fit right in with Barack Obama, David Cameron and the other leaders of the Western world today. And that’s why we’re in the fix we’re in.

Justin Trudeau: Canada’s Obama


----------



## longknife (Oct 21, 2015)

*The New Canadian Prime Minister's Foreign Policy*



Hell. Most Americans won't even know who he is let alone care about any of his policies. Here's a recap:



Canada won't spend any more on defense.

Less enthusiasm for any US-led military actions

Take more steps to deal with climate change

More diplomacy than before.

Improve relations with the US.



If you want to read the details, go to 5 Things Americans Need to Know About the New Canadian Prime Minister’s Foreign Policy



The effect of Canada’s election may be felt in the US sooner than you think @ The effect of Canada’s election may be felt in the US sooner than you think

And he's announced all of Canada's *SIX* aircraft are going to be withdrawn from bombing ISIL.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 21, 2015)

longknife said:


> Do most Americans even know there's a general election going on there? Or who the candidates are? Our Lame Street Media certainly isn't covering it. Not even FoxNews. And parliamentary elections are always confusing to us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I heard about it on the radio last night- on NPR- which I am sure you consider a 'socialist' radio program.

Meanwhile by the standards of the Right Wing- Canada has been a socialist country for decades.


----------

